# Prepper Quotes



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

I just came across a great quote by Christian theologian and author C.S. Lewis ... "Since it is so likely that children will meet cruel enemies let them at least have heard of brave knights and heroic courage".

I can think of others that are synonymous with the prepper movement like "TANSTAAFL" and more.

What are some of your favourites?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

"It wasn't raining when Noah built the ark" - Howard Ruff


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

This will take some explanation later but anyone who is in this type community will pick up on it real quick. " What can you bring to the table ?"


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

One of my favorites from the military, "slow is smooth and smooth is fast".


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

“Remember; when disaster strikes, the time to prepare has passed.” -Steven Cyros


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

As we sit here now... "Hurry up and wait". (another military term).


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Double tap.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> As we sit here now... "Hurry up and wait". (another military term).


 Oh boy, do I remember that one. "Hours of sheer boredom interspersed with moments of absolute panic."

That was how they described the job I did on one base.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

ZoomZoom said:


> As we sit here now... "Hurry up and wait". (another military term).


That relates to driving truck lol


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

“The consolidation of the states into one vast empire, sure to be aggressive abroad and despotic at home, will be the certain precursor of ruin which has overwhelmed all that preceded it.” Robert E. Lee
He could see the disaster we are about to face.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

By failing to prepare, you are preparing to fail.
Read more at: https://www.brainyquote.com/authors/benjamin_franklin


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

“Preparedness, when properly pursued, is a way of life, not a sudden, spectacular program.” - Spencer W. Kimball


----------



## bountyhunter26 (Feb 2, 2010)

"Never miss an opportunity to train".......from a friend


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

“The more you know, the less you have to carry. The less you know, the more you have to carry.” -Mors Kochanski


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

How much wood, could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck, could chuck wood?



Jim


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

phideaux said:


> How much wood, could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck, could chuck wood?
> 
> Jim


As much wood as a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

“The more you sweat in training, the less you bleed in war.” USMC SOI (maybe others as well)


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

“If it’s not one thing that’s gone wrong it’s two.” My Grandmother


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

sgtusmc98 said:


> "If it's not one thing that's gone wrong it's two." My Grandmother


I think I'd like your grandmother. She sounds like a wise woman


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Given a choice - I would much rather be a disappointed pessimist than a horrified optimist.

Me


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

“Nature is indifferent to the survival of the human species, including Americans.” - Adlai E. Stevenson


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

bugoutbob said:


> I think I'd like your grandmother. She sounds like a wise woman


She had a very hard life, I miss her, thank you.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## bountyhunter26 (Feb 2, 2010)

We have to help each other. Nobody else will. WRSA


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

TheLazyL said:


> If you're gonna fight, fight like you're the third monkey on the ramp to Noah's Ark...and brother, its starting to rain!


That's funny! Never heard that one before, i like it!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

(For gunfighting) "We never 'double tap,' that's for Hollywood." 
"We use 'controlled pairs' for casualty assurances." 

(For terrorist or insurgency attacks)
"Secure your immediate area from further threats or harm. Then consolidate the non-combatants and evacuate them to a safer battlespace."


----------

